# Moving a topbar hive



## AngelaL (Jun 25, 2015)

I need to relocate one of my hives. Should I move it in the dead of winter ( a canadian wintrer) or wait till spring? I worry that the combs my fall and in winter I can't open it to check the bees. I will need to carry out the hive and ?oad it onto a pickup truck and down a bumpy field.
I also thought of putting them into a swarm box in the spring g since it would be easier to carry but I don't want to stress them too much.


----------



## ruthiesbees (Aug 27, 2013)

How good is the comb attachment to the bars on the existing comb? If they are old comb and pretty solid, I'd do it now rather than wait until spring when they start packing it with nectar and brood.


----------



## whiskers (Aug 28, 2011)

Why not just screw a couple of boards to the hive for handles, conscript some helpers and carry it (at least for the rough bits). Under a mile you'll be done in an hour. Conscript one more to follow in the truck so you don't have to walk back. Nice smooth sedan chair ride for the bees.
Bill


----------



## Riverderwent (May 23, 2013)

I would wait till early spring if practical. Comb is less likely to fall when it is cold than it is when it is hot. But breaking up the cluster of bees when it is very cold is risky for the bees. In the early spring before the first flow, the stores will be low so the weight of the honey will be less likely to cause the comb to fall. If you need to move the hive now, I would drive very slowly and place a blanket or two over the hive while moving it and overnight after the move.


----------



## Cabin (Nov 30, 2014)

I would move them in the winter. The 'bumpy field' is the biggest problem you will have IMO. A good hard freeze with a packed snow cover can do wonders in leveling out those bumps. In the spring you may encounter a 'muddy bumpy field' which will be harder to navigate.


----------



## Delta Bay (Dec 4, 2009)

Cold wax is not flexible and can crack very easily. When comb is warm it will at least have some flex. Jarring bumps could cause some issues in the cold of winter.


----------

